# Pics of stock...



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

Pics of the Xyistichromis Phytaphagus Christmas Fulu:























































Pics of the Haplichromis 'Dayglow' and Lipochromis 'Mutumbi Hunter':























































The Hunters and Dayglows are sharing a tank for the next 3 days as Sunday I get 3 more 55's and 5 20H and a 37. I will then begin working on my Racks for my wall. Will hold 6 55's, 6 20H plus room for more tanks on another wall.

Craig


----------

